# Hydraulic Steering - UFlex Vs. Baystar



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SeaStar


----------



## Jessincase (Mar 9, 2021)

Uflex by a lot in terms of quality. The helms are better the cylinders have fewer failures. More builders are switching over to them and several OEM systems (ahem...Mercury) are based on Uflex hardware.


----------



## Megalops 3 (Jul 4, 2019)

Jessincase said:


> Uflex by a lot in terms of quality. The helms are better the cylinders have fewer failures. More builders are switching over to them and several OEM systems (ahem...Mercury) are based on Uflex hardware.





Desperado213 said:


> Looking to add hydraulic steering to my Yamaha 115 2 smoker. Looking for first hand experience with Uflex and Baystar systems as I can't decide. The Uflex is slightly more expensive but may be worth it if it is a better built unit.


----------



## Megalops 3 (Jul 4, 2019)

Have had 4 boats with Baystar and never a problem. No experience with Uflex.


----------



## Jessincase (Mar 9, 2021)

I just realized how anecdotal my initial response was. The Seastar units are very good and reliable. Your question was is the Uflex worth the additional price. In my opinion, yes. Here are the reasons:

I have installed and serviced many hydraulic systems including Hynautic, Seastar, Seastar Optimus, Uflex, H-Steer, Mavi-Mare & Mancini, and Marol. For outboard applications under 115, I like the Uflex systems best, followed by Baystar, and then the Mavi-Mare stuff (I actually prefer these for form factor but it can be difficult to get parts since they are out of Italy. 

Baystar and Seastar are pretty ubiquitous and most mechanics/dealerships can readily replace components. Base hit. 

Seastar systems are recognizable during resale. Second base. 

The Baystar does not have the easiest cylinder seal system for replacement. The regular Seastar cylinder seals are easier to get and also have some decent aftermarket offerings. Strike one. 

The standard Baystar lines absolutely blow. You will likely want to upgrade to a different hydraulic line. Strike two.

The Baystar (and Seastar for that matter) helms feature an aluminum shaft. I have seen one Edson Carbon wheel (EXPENSIVE) absolutely mangled due to the corrosion and have also had to throw out other SS wheels that were damaged during the removal process. Strike three. 

The helm shaft on Seastar components is sealed with a quad ring. It is rarely stocked in most retail stores which means it needs to be ordered in or purchased online should you experience a leak. Strike four...wait, it was already out. 

The Uflex cylinder has nicer hardware and is less prone to corrosion. I have not quite figured out if this is due to the coatings or alloy selection but I have seen far less corrosion issues on the cylinders. Base hit. 

The Uflex helm has a stainless steel shaft. I have never, ever had a wheel freeze to a Uflex helm. It can happen, but I haven't seen it yet. Second base. 

The Uflex helm is sealed by O-rings and a wiper. Those components can be purchased at nearly any hydraulic shop or NAPA. It's much easier to save a weekend. Third base. 

The Uflex 115 and less kit still has the crap lines. The 150 and less kit (comparable to Baystar) has no lines which means you have to purchase the nice ones separately. I like this, most will not. Foul ball. 

That's as best an assessment as I can provide.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Jessincase said:


> Uflex by a lot in terms of quality. The helms are better the cylinders have fewer failures. More builders are switching over to them and several OEM systems (ahem...Mercury) are based on Uflex hardware.


And the goal of a publicly traded company is to maximize shareholder wealth. Could have come down to who offered them the best deal on thousand of units. 😉


----------



## Jessincase (Mar 9, 2021)

Sublime said:


> And the goal of a publicly traded company is to maximize shareholder wealth. Could have come down to who offered them the best deal on thousand of units. 😉


I augmented my thoughts, but yes, that is a possibility. I would think Dometic would be in a better position to fit that narrative, however.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

@Jessincase What Uflex system for a 60 horse motor? I started looking and man talk about confusing. Gotech, Protech, Hytech lol


----------



## Jessincase (Mar 9, 2021)

Sublime said:


> @Jessincase What Uflex system for a 60 horse motor? I started looking and man talk about confusing. Gotech, Protech, Hytech lol


Which boat and what's installed currently? How long are you keeping it?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Jessincase said:


> Which boat and what's installed currently? How long are you keeping it?


My 18 foot Conchfish (think Whipray) build. 60 horse Tohatsu, jack plate, no tunnel. Will be my last skiif.


----------



## Jessincase (Mar 9, 2021)

Sublime said:


> My 18 foot Conchfish (think Whipray) build. 60 horse Tohatsu, jack plate, no tunnel. Will be my last skiif.


Text me your number. I'll give you a call in a bit. There's a few other factors to consider to get the most comfort and cleanest rigging. 386.243.4603


----------



## Desperado213 (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks Jessie case that helps a lot. My only concern is my splash well is 19.75" wide at the top of the transom and Uflex website says minimum requirements for their system is 21.25". Bay star requirement is 21".


----------



## Jessincase (Mar 9, 2021)

Desperado213 said:


> Thanks Jessie case that helps a lot. My only concern is my splash well is 19.75" wide at the top of the transom and Uflex website says minimum requirements for their system is 21.25". Bay star requirement is 21".


Look at the mavi-mari & mancini unit. It may be tighter in form factor. I'll look later this week at some others. I have not yet found a boat hydraulic couldn't go on. What's the boat? Also post pics of the splash well.


----------



## Desperado213 (Jul 8, 2019)

Jessincase said:


> Look at the mavi-mari & mancini unit. It may be tighter in form factor. I'll look later this week at some others. I have not yet found a boat hydraulic couldn't go on. What's the boat? Also post pics of the splash well.



It's a 99 Hewes Redfisher 18. Im trying to figure out how to post pictures.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

I have uflex now and love it! Never had issue with either tho.. I think u flex looks better my opinion


----------



## Jc_623 (Oct 31, 2012)

Jessincase said:


> Text me your number. I'll give you a call in a bit. There's a few other factors to consider to get the most comfort and cleanest rigging. 386.243.4603


Curious to know the parts associated with the cleanest set up you are referring to. I’m working on a similar build with a tunnel conchfish and a 60 tohatsu on the back.


----------



## Stevo1951 (Apr 2, 2021)

Uflex came on my Egret. No problems experienced.


----------



## Jessincase (Mar 9, 2021)

Jc_623 said:


> Curious to know the parts associated with the cleanest set up you are referring to. I’m working on a similar build with a tunnel conchfish and a 60 tohatsu on the back.


It's highly dependent on the setup, your performance goals, and your budget. 

It can get wild if you want it to.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Sublime said:


> My 18 foot Conchfish (think Whipray) build. 60 horse Tohatsu, jack plate, no tunnel. Will be my last skiif.


My new skiff has the Uflex with the 60 Tohatsu. No complaints after a year.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Anyone have a link to the H-Steer helm ?


----------



## Jessincase (Mar 9, 2021)

350-HSTEER : Steering System Hydraulic For Engines up to 350HP


350-HSTEER : Steering System Hydraulic For Engines up to 350HP



parts.promarineusa.com





Website isn't great for info. I usually call them with part numbers.


----------



## Jessincase (Mar 9, 2021)

Desperado213 said:


> It's a 99 Hewes Redfisher 18. Im trying to figure out how to post pictures.


Yep, those can be an issue. Do you have a jackplate? I'm assuming not since the splashwell is an issue. Also, do you have a poling platform and if so, is it deck mounted or a partial transom mounting? Send me some pics. For most Redfisher, Bayfisher, Bonefisher applications that do not have jackplates, you will need to use one of these cylinders:






Side mount cylinders


HYDRAULIC STEERING SYSTEMS Outboard steering systems




uflexusa.ultraflexgroup.com


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Baystar is rated for most engines we run on microskiffs, but the downside is that it requires 5 turns lock to lock on the wheel. Seastar is 4 turns, so much less play in the wheel and more responsive - that is a major reason why you see them on micros instead of Baystar.

But, regardless of what you get, put some t-gel on the helm shaft before putting on the steering wheel! I cannot believe how many times I've seen wheels completely seized up on the helm, which is an expensive item to replace. I suggest taking the steering wheel off once a year and re-greasing to ensure it doesn't corrode.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

This is a dumb question, but I've ran nothing but tiller skiffs for 12 years. The higher the ccs of fluid pumped per revolution, the fewer turns from stop to stop right? When is the fewest turns stop to stop not desirable?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have never had issues with any SeaStar system and have worked with some old ones.


----------



## Jessincase (Mar 9, 2021)

Sublime said:


> This is a dumb question, but I've ran nothing but tiller skiffs for 12 years. The higher the ccs of fluid pumped per revolution, the fewer turns from stop to stop right? When is the fewest turns stop to stop not desirable?


Large engines and extremely high speed.


----------



## Jessincase (Mar 9, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have never had issues with any SeaStar system and have worked with some old ones.


You also used to like the Atlas Micro before you had failures. Don't worry, now that you're rigging more boats, you'll come over to the dark side soon.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jessincase said:


> You also used to like the Atlas Micro before you had failures. Don't worry, now that you're rigging more boats, you'll come over to the dark side soon.


Sure thing.


----------

